# Why the hell do riceboys.....



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

do canyon runs and stupid crap killing themselfs and others when they could be going faster safer at the track like at SERCA track events?

Ricers seem to have no problem doing crazy stuff on the streets but they are pusses when it comes to driving on the track, what gives? It can't be money, track fees are less than insurance premiums, lawsuits and tickets.

Don't be a ricer, be a racer.

My rant for today.

Mike


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Depends on where you are at. 1/4 mile is fun for 13 seconds then SCCA gets kinda old when it is in a parking lot with cones.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> Depends on where you are at. 1/4 mile is fun for 13 seconds then SCCA gets kinda old when it is in a parking lot with cones.


So you are saying its better to race on the street because real racing is too short or it gets old?

Mike


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> So you are saying its better to race on the street because real racing is too short or it gets old?
> 
> Mike


Not really, but going for an agressive driving run up a canyon (where people aren't) and when driving on an open stretch (next to the salt flats) and opening your car up with a friend is ok. 

Weaving in and out of freeway traffic at 100 mph is as stupid as it gets but I see no problem with the above. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> Not really, but going for an agressive driving run up a canyon (where people aren't) and when driving on an open stretch (next to the salt flats) and opening your car up with a friend is ok.
> 
> Weaving in and out of freeway traffic at 100 mph is as stupid as it gets but I see no problem with the above. :thumbup:



my dream is to one day go to the salt flats...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my dream is to one day go to the salt flats...


(the salt flats are 45 minutes from me.  )They have a 150mph club that I am going to try and get into, you have to go from a dead stop to 150 in a mile. They say they salt is a bitch becasue it gets in every nook and cranny of your car. 

You also have to get metal valve stems, they say that the rubber ones can get sucked back into your wheels at those speeds.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> You also have to get metal valve stems, they say that the rubber ones can get sucked back into your wheels at those speeds.



I'm sorry, but I call :bs: on that one. I've done well over 150mph many times and have never had that happen. If it did, I wouldn't be able to type this now. I think they are just pullin your chain


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i've never heard of this valve stem thing either. but i've only been up to 140mph.

we have the el-mirage dry lake bed out here in los angeles, and the rangers are bitchy about driving cars out there. I went once and they were 'uncomfortable' with the driving of cars because there were dirtbikes within sight of where i was driving, supposedly it's better on weekdays.

it's kinda boring though. big flat parking lot sort of thing


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I'm sorry, but I call :bs: on that one. I've done well over 150mph many times and have never had that happen. If it did, I wouldn't be able to type this now. I think they are just pullin your chain


I have gone 150 in my se-r and I am alive. THEY (meaning) the guys that hold the events REQUIRE metal valve stems.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

canyon racing is hott IMO, i had never tried it until one time when an all nissan meet went thru some canyons(not fast, just well paced).....i got hooked, its fun. Dying is the risk u take when u have the balls to do what u do. Its like anything else.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> do canyon runs and stupid crap killing themselfs and others when they could be going faster safer at the track like at SERCA track events?
> 
> Ricers seem to have no problem doing crazy stuff on the streets but they are pusses when it comes to driving on the track, what gives? It can't be money, track fees are less than insurance premiums, lawsuits and tickets.
> 
> ...


It makes them badasses and gets the women? Going to a track might show how they really can't drive like Schumacher, even though everybody has to start somewhere? If their mom found out they were at a track going fast, she'd have a fit because it's dangerous, so she'll have to wait for the police to come tell her that her little boy wiped out a family on their way to a picnic instead? They do it in Anime and no one gets hurt?

I dunno, regardless, it isn't for me. I prefer roads that have been closed off and come with stage notes. Then you can commit over that blind crest & know there isn't a minivan full of kids and kittens coming the other way.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> canyon racing is hott IMO, i had never tried it until one time when an all nissan meet went thru some canyons(not fast, just well paced).....i got hooked, its fun. Dying is the risk u take when u have the balls to do what u do. Its like anything else.


So you think it takes balls to be a street racer? How about when you slide across the centerline due to your mad skillz and plow head on into a minvan full of kids?

Who cares about you getting killed, I worry about the innocent people you are gonna take with you. You are not a racer, you are a ricer.

Mike


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> So you think it takes balls to be a street racer? How about when you slide across the centerline due to your mad skillz and plow head on into a minvan full of kids?
> 
> Who cares about you getting killed, I worry about the innocent people you are gonna take with you. You are not a racer, you are a ricer.
> 
> Mike



u got me wrong bro....i dont street race...that is obviously pretty dumb. Im talking about canyon racing in a controlled environment.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u got me wrong bro....i dont street race...that is obviously pretty dumb. Im talking about canyon racing in a controlled environment.


Canyon racing is not a controlled environment, what about the people driving in the other direction? Its just as dumb if not dumber than street racing. Recently a member of the M3 forums was killed when he crashed, club Si has lost a few memebers as has the S4 forum. Thats dead, thats forever all doing retarded canyon running.

What pissed me off is the idiot S4 driver took out a camery with a family, mom, dad and two kids. Mom and dad died, the two kids critical condition and no parents. He was racing another idiot in a Civic Si, A guy with his girlfriend, the S4 went out of control while trying to pass on a blind curve!!!, hit the camery head on, killing the mom and dad, then flipped on top of the Honda crushing and killing the guy and his girlfriend.

The cost of this retardedness, a dead mom and dad that will never see their kids grow up, a pair of kids who will never see their parents again, the S4 drivers buddy minus one arm, dead Honda guy and girfriend. S4 guy got minor injuries. I don't give a rats ass about the drivers of those two cars but what about the six innocent or at least particaly innocent others whos lives are snuffed out or changed forever.

This shit pisses me off to no end, but I guess its all about being cool and having balls.

Take it to the track.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this is true...i know 3 people personally who have dies because of gay ass street racing...do what i do- when a *** come sup and revs his shit, roll down your window, flick him off, then (if you can) purge or use the bov on his ass...hahaha


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u got me wrong bro....i dont street race...that is obviously pretty dumb. Im talking about canyon racing in a controlled environment.


How is running on an open road a controlled environment? You can't control who is coming around the corner.

Take it to the track. Yes, incidents occur at tracks too, but at least everyone there is a willing participant and there is no chance of hitting trees or going off cliffs.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

If people want to "street race" they will no matter what the dangers.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^yea....that one is VERY true. and when i go on my canyon adventures, i dont speed around them sharp corners cuz even i dont know whats coming.....but i do admit i do accelerate when im alone and i can see a good ways ahead of me and there is no danger. i dont canyon race...thats a bad choice of words, i just like driving a bit faster than usual around the canyons


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> If people want to "street race" they will no matter what the dangers.


I always wanted to ask you, what the hell is your avitar?

Mike


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I always wanted to ask you, what the hell is your avitar?
> 
> Mike


LOL, my friend put it up there when Goldmember came out and I have never bothered to replace it with something else.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> LOL, my friend put it up there when Goldmember came out and I have never bothered to replace it with something else.


I didn't see that movie, is it Mike Myers?

Mike


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah, it is the 3rd Austin Powers movie, it is Mike Meyers. If I wasn't such a computer retard I would re-size another image and replace it. :fluffy:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> Yeah, it is the 3rd Austin Powers movie, it is Mike Meyers. If I wasn't such a computer retard I would re-size another image and replace it. :fluffy:


Its not that hard, I forgot how though, did around in the control panel. I am a coumputer reatard also.

Mike


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

i donno about u guys, but i personally cannot commit myself to a blind crest at 100% if i don't know what's comming ahead and/or oncomming traffic, people who do that I think is just plain reckless. I like Autocross because it is a control environment, when u eliminate variable like cops and camary full of kids and kittens, you can drive a lot harder.

As for mountain driving, i'm sure all of us have done this from time to time, heck i've done my share of stuipd things in the past, but i was 16, i was stupid, and though i drive a fast car... Most people, like me, grow out of it in a few years tho.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> i donno about u guys, but i personally cannot commit myself to a blind crest at 100% if i don't know what's comming ahead and/or oncomming traffic,


Hell, even in a noted rally, we don't commit 100% when we know there isn't a car coming full of kids & kittens and we know where the road goes. We leave a little bit in reserve (but not much).


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I drive a bit faster than normal traffic on twisty roads but no where near the limit and never against another car. If some dumbass wants to try to race, I just let them go. I'm not going to be responsible for causing an accident. There's only been one time I've pushed my car past 95% and that was at Texas World Speedway. Even when I go to auto-xs and track events, I usually don't go past 95% just because I like my car and it's my daily driver.

I've been riding a motorcycle the past year and you really have to be careful. Hit a wet spot, a little sand, some oil, you're screwed. I've heard of the bikers in Cali being a bit nuts and also read about some bikers who pushed too hard. Guy entered a corner too hard, low sided or something, hit a couple on a Honda Goldwing or something going the other direction and sent them off a cliff. The husband on the cruiser was decapitated by the other bike. I'd personally care less about the dumbass ricers if they just killed themselves but often times, they kill innocent people.

Khiem


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

even if it was controlled i still wouldnt do it but i guess im not a true racer and just a pussy...... but i do plan on opening my car up on the highways around here. just got redone and now its all nice and smooth for like 100 miles ahhh but i wouldnt take anyone with e if im goin down im not takin others out for me messing up


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Mike, can you post the links to those forum threads of the accidents? Maybe it will help deter it.

Doesn't Willow Springs supposed to have a new track that is supposed to simulate canyon driving (i.e. blind corners)?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn, it only takes a small amount to pay local officials to close off the mountain roads so race clubs can have em all for themselves,plus emergency assistance...thats what we do....

damn street racers...lotsa money to buy streetglows and wings but no money to officially close off them roads.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Damn, it only takes a small amount to pay local officials to close off the mountain roads so race clubs can have em all for themselves,plus emergency assistance...thats what we do....



Ah.... if only we could do that in the states.... They do have two events that I know of that are sorta like that... but they are high speed runs. The Silver State Classic and some other one out in west Texas.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

As someone who drives the canyon roads for pleasure on a regular basis, I cannot stress how important it is to do it safely. No passing, no tailgaiting. When my friends and I go up and do it, we don't pass. We follow in a line, and keep reasonable distances. Don't go speeding like crazy around corners that you cannot see around. Don't be squeeling your tires all over the place. There is having fun, and there is being an idiot.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

wwiifanatic said:


> As someone who drives the canyon roads for pleasure on a regular basis, I cannot stress how important it is to do it safely. No passing, no tailgaiting. When my friends and I go up and do it, we don't pass. We follow in a line, and keep reasonable distances. Don't go speeding like crazy around corners that you cannot see around. Don't be squeeling your tires all over the place. There is having fun, and there is being an idiot.


yes there is a difference in enjoying your car and racing over your head on canyon roads. Be safe.

Mike


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

the silver state classic is fu**kin awesome. you should have seen the before and after pics of the Option auto 350z. it blew a tire at 201 mph. did like 5 flips, couple rolls, some somersaulting, then came to rest upside down. driver walked away fine.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

BBDETSER said:


> the silver state classic is fu**kin awesome. you should have seen the before and after pics of the Option auto 350z. it blew a tire at 201 mph. did like 5 flips, couple rolls, some somersaulting, then came to rest upside down. driver walked away fine.


I not only saw pictures but I watched the video. :thumbup:


----------

